# Zugriffsrechte auf eine Platte ändern



## ludibubi (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Habe mich in meiner Firma drangegeben und einen NAS gebaut. Als Programm verwende ich FreeNas 0.686.3. Die Konfiguration etc. war dank der Web-GUI-Oberfläche kein Problem - RAID und alles andere läuft. Das einzige, was ich nicht in Griff bekomme, sind die Zugriffsrechte. Ich habe zwar das AD von unserem Win-2003-Server übernommen, aber die Einstellungen scheinen FreeNas überhaupt nicht zu interessieren. Irgentwie kann alles von allen gelesen, geschrieben usw. werden. Teilweise können neue Ordner oder Dateien, die von einer Person erstellt werden, von keinem (nicht mal dem Admin) geöffnet werden. Jetzt hab ich mich durch verschiedene Foren und FreeBDFgearbeitet und mittlerweile herausgefunden, daß ich mit chmod die Rechte setzen kann. Aber irgentwie raffe ich das nicht......

Zum Sachverhalt:
Wir haben eine Platte, die nur vom Administrator benutzt werden soll. Diese ist gemountet als ad0p1 und taucht im Netzwerk als "Alte Dateien" auf. Darauf gibt es zwei Ordner mit den Namen "Administrator" und "Buchhaltung".
Zugriffe sollen wie folgt gesetzt werden:
1. Ordner "Administrator": Nur der Systemadmin bzw. Angehörige der admin-Gruppe Vollzugriff, alle andern kein Zugriff (also noch nicht mal öffnen)
2. Ordner "Buchhaltung": Nur die BH und der Admin bzw. Angehörige der admin-Gruppe, alle anderen kein Zugriff (also nicht mal öffnen)
Desweiteren soll bei der Platte ad5p1 (Daten) genereller Vollzugriff für alle gesetzt werden.

Ich habe schon zig Varianten von chmod ausprobiert, krieg es aber einfach nicht hin.
Könnt Ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich nöchte mein Projekt nicht so knapp vor dem Ziel scheitern lassen......

Ci@ Ludger


----------

